# More MDF (fitted)



## mailee (7 Nov 2013)

As I had come to a stop with the oak doors today I started work on my next project. This is an entertainment unit in MDF that will be painted by the customer so should be a pretty quick job for me. (He says with crossed fingers) :lol: 
I got a majority of the parts cut out and set to work with the Domino.



After running the panels through the table saw to rebate the rear for the 6mm back panel I got the base in a glue up.



I should get most of the top built tomorrow and three doors made.


----------



## mailee (8 Nov 2013)

Had a pretty busy day today as I got the doors made.



Then after cutting out all the parts for the top section I assembled it and what an assembly it was!  I could have done with two pairs of arms! 



Anyway I finally got it all together without the glue drying on me.


----------



## marcros (8 Nov 2013)

Alan,

which sizes of domino are you finding yourself using most?

Do you change the cutter, or if it is only a mm bigger or smaller, make do with what is in?

Mark


----------



## mailee (8 Nov 2013)

Well Mark, I find that I am using the 8x30's mostly. I did buy some of the larger ones 10x50 for the doors but the 8x30's seem just right for MDF. I do change cutters for each size and also if it is just slightly smaller as I am weary of the MDF splitting. Actually maybe you could answer me a question. When you have to place a slot in the middle of a board how do you line it up and hold it in place while plunging it?


----------



## marcros (8 Nov 2013)

Sorry Alan, looking to get a domino next week so can't really help.


----------



## petermillard (8 Nov 2013)

mailee":1wrq9lm3 said:


> When you have to place a slot in the middle of a board how do you line it up and hold it in place while plunging it?


I have an MFT so I use the back of the rail for alignment, but before that I just clamped a straight-edge to the board and let the domino bear against that.

Do you work mostly in 22mm MDF? Just curious, as 8mm dominos seem a bit chunky for anything less. I've used 5 x 30mm almost exclusively in 12 and 18mm MDF without any problems with splitting, FWIW.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## mailee (8 Nov 2013)

Sorry Pete, my mistake I DO use the 5 x 30 Dominos I put 8 x 30 by mistake. i am mainly using 18mm MDF which is where the problem lies as the closest step to it is either 16mm or 20mm. So with the machine set to 16mm I have to offset the cut very slightly to compensate. (if this makes sense?)


----------



## petermillard (9 Nov 2013)

mailee":rmdbp07a said:


> i am mainly using 18mm MDF which is where the problem lies as the closest step to it is either 16mm or 20mm. So with the machine set to 16mm I have to offset the cut very slightly to compensate. (if this makes sense?)


Yes, makes perfect sense. One of the more baffling decisions by the Festool designers was to leave off an 18mm setting! The DomiPlate really sorts this out - see the 'Domino Sizes' thread in General Woodworking for a link. Well worth the money IMHO.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Drudgeon (10 Nov 2013)

I also find it very odd why there is not a definitive marked line on the side of the machine that denotes the centre point of the Domino, that would make it so much easier to line through.


----------



## petermillard (11 Nov 2013)

Drudgeon":1lme7dfu said:


> I also find it very odd why there is not a definitive marked line on the side of the machine that denotes the centre point of the Domino, that would make it so much easier to line through.


There is - it's discussed in this old thread...
domino-advice-t54079.html?hilit=%20domino

...but the critical things are in these pictures:-

The baseplate of the domino looks like this - see the arrowed bits?






It's these little notches either side of the base that show the centre-line of the mortice, so you can align it with e.g. a pencil line, in this case.





As you can see (and as mentioned further up) I'm using the back of the guiderail on an MFT to bear against, which makes everything easier.
HTH Pete


----------



## Drudgeon (11 Nov 2013)

Many thanks for that, but I will have to check mine as I am sure that mine does not align with the centre of the mortise as per yours, mine is the (I think) newer version with the black plastic stops rather than the metal pins, I will double check tomorrow, maybe it's just me being stupid. (hammer) (hammer) 

Thanks again.


----------



## mailee (11 Nov 2013)

I will have to check mine too. I have just had a read of the supplement as I didn't know about it either. mine is also the later version with the small plastic lugs instead of the pins. :roll: I got it finished today but am waiting for the hinges for it. I had a couple spare so fitted these to the centre door. Glad i am not painting it though. :lol:


----------



## petermillard (11 Nov 2013)

Looks good Alan - it's a big old piece, for sure; glad I'm not painting it either  Be interested to hear if the paddle-type Domino has the centre markings - never occurred to me that it wouldn't tbh.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## mailee (16 Nov 2013)

I got this unit fitted this morning. It took me a lot longer than I imagined as I had to cut holes and route wires in and through the unit which would have been impossible once it was in place. I have asked the customer if I can take another shot once it is painted as this will make all the difference of course. The masking tape on the doors is in the absence of any handles as the customer is supplying and fitting those. 



I also got a tip, which is a bonus.


----------



## billybuntus (16 Nov 2013)

Looks great. Can't wait to see it with paint on and it must be nice to have a keen customer who's willing to finish off.


----------



## mailee (17 Nov 2013)

Yes, I like it when they are going to paint it, saves me a lot of time. Should look good painted I think.


----------

